# Please give feedback on my resume



## kimalticzentner (Dec 1, 2012)

I am searching for a medical coding position in the Tulsa area. I've attached my resume. Please let me know if you can give me any tips on my job hunt in this area or if you see something on my resume that I can improve.

Thanks so much!
Kim A-Z


----------



## JDACPC (Dec 5, 2012)

You have a lot of information here that I think needs condensing. I would like to see this sorted by employer and list your accomplishments under each so I could see the progression.  You want to make good use of white space too.  It has to be easy to read.  

You want to be sure you can back up all your accomplishments, Increased revenues 30k, how??  Give specific examples "by identifying undercoded/miscoded procedures."  Employers love to see this kind of thing but be ready to explain exactly what you did.

Remove the dates on your school and job info.  People can make assumptions based on your age and, whether intentional or not, can assume you are too young/inexperienced.  

Did you pass your test in 2011?  I can't tell, it only mentions the test.  Lose the college GPA, etc and change your header to: 
Professional Certification  - 
American Academy of Prefessional Coders  - Certified Professional Coder  - 2011

Then add Affiliations - 
American Academy of Prefessional Coders - Vice President - 2013
American Academy of Prefessional Coders - Member Development Office - 2012

Good luck!!


----------

